# pas d' / de / des / du



## Judi27

Bonjour,
Tengo dudas con las frases negativas siguientes, ya que la regla dice : *"En la negacion, despues de ...pas siempre va de/d'..."*
Est-ce qu'elle fait du tennis?
-Non, elle ne fait pas *de* tennis.
Ce sont des motos?
-Non, ce ne sont pas *des* motos. Ce sont des vélos.
Le chat joue du piano.
-Le chat ne joue pas *du* piano.
Il fait du soleil depuis trois jours.
-Il ne fait pas *de* soleil depuis trois jours.
Ma fille veut du vin.
-Ma fille ne veut pas *de *vin. 
*Son correctas?*
Muchas gracias,
Judi


----------



## Domtom

-


Judi27 said:


> Bonjour,
> Tengo dudas con las frases negativas siguientes, ya que la regla dice : *"En la negacion, despues de ...pas siempre va de/d'..."*
> 
> *Este de/d' presente en las negativas, no se traducen al español, lo que nos recuerda que no significan "nada", quiero decir, no expresan ninguna cantidad. Je n'ai pas d'enfants, es correcto, porque al no tener niños, ¿cómo vas a poner "du" (=algo de) cuando no tienes nada de niños, o "des" (=unos) cuando no tienes ninguno? Pero el día que tengas niños, dirás: J'ai des enfants (tengo unos niños).*
> 
> Est-ce qu'elle fait du tennis?
> -Non, elle ne fait pas *de* tennis.
> Ce sont des motos?
> -Non, ce ne sont pas *des* motos. Ce sont des vélos.
> Le chat joue du piano.
> -Le chat ne joue pas *du* piano.
> Il fait du soleil depuis trois jours.
> -Il ne fait pas *de* soleil depuis trois jours.
> Ma fille veut du vin.
> -Ma fille ne veut pas *de *vin.
> *Son correctas?*
> Muchas gracias,
> Judi


 
NOTA: Ce ne sont pas des motos, sí que es correcto, porque aquí tendría sentido que en español dijeras "no son (unas) motos."
-


----------



## Judi27

Domtom said:


> -
> 
> 
> NOTA: Ce ne sont pas des motos, sí que es correcto, porque aquí tendría sentido que en español dijeras "no son (unas) motos."
> -


 
*Entonces, las oraciones correctas serian:*
Est-ce qu'elle fait du tennis?
-Non, elle ne fait pas *du* tennis.
Ce sont des motos?
-Non, ce ne sont pas *des* motos. Ce sont des vélos.
Le chat joue du piano.
-Le chat ne joue pas *du* piano.
Il fait du soleil depuis trois jours.
-Il ne fait pas *du *soleil depuis trois jours.
Ma fille veut du vin.
-Ma fille ne veut pas *du *vin. 
Parece que ,en el verbo AVOIR, la regla (*"En la negacion, despues de ...pas siempre va de/d'**..."*) en mas frecuente....
Muchas gracias,
Judi


----------



## josepbadalona

hola judi27
todo es correcto, no te procupes...
pas de soleil /pas de vin


----------



## DearPrudence

De acuerdo, todo me parece correcto excepto "*je ne joue du piano*"
Habría dicho yo: "*Je ne joue pas de piano*"
Hubo una conversación muy animada en el forum francés-español si les interesa (a partir de la 7)


----------



## josepbadalona

después de pensarlo, me parece que diría espontáneamente:

"je ne jouerai pas de la guitare" y no "je ne jouerai pas de guitare"

por lo que me parece más correcto "du piano" que "de piano"
... con una pequeña duda, a pesar de todo


----------



## DearPrudence

¿Ha leído el hilo en inglés?
Me parece posible "du piano" pero por algunas frases, "de piano" me parece más natural:
*"Ça fait 5 ans que je ne joue plus/pas de piano"*
Pero, tiene razón:
*"Je ne joue pas du piano debout" *
*o*
*"Je ne joue pas du piano pour le plaisir mais parce que ma grand-mère me l'a demandé".*

Pienso que depende de lo que queremos decir pero no soy una especialista de la gramática francés.
En su frase, me parece que carece algo, que la frase es incompleta y sueña "extranjera" pero, sólo es mi opinión ...


----------



## Domtom

-


Judi27 said:


> *Entonces, las oraciones correctas serían [...] *


 
Cuando te dije que 

_Ce ne sont pas des motos_

sí que es correcto, 

no insinuaba que en las demás oraciones hubieses errado. No quise responder muy explícitamente y sí dar también una pequeña explicación gramatical para no dejarlo todo masticado.

Salud,

Domtom
-


----------



## Judi27

DearPrudence said:


> ¿Ha leído el hilo en inglés?
> 
> Pienso que depende de lo que queremos decir pero no soy una especialista de la gramática francés.
> En su frase, me parece que carece algo, que la frase es incompleta y sueña "extranjera" pero, sólo es mi opinión ...


 
.....No hay duda que un nativo de Frances entienda mejor las diferencias  ....
Encontre algo muy curioso:

Le chat joue du piano.​Le chat ne joue pas *du *piano
 
Explicacion:
*"du" reste comme cela; c'est la préposition "de" et l'article défini.*

Entonces, por que no se dice lo siguiente?
Est-ce qu'elle fait du tennis?
-Non, elle ne fait pas *du* tennis.
Muy interesante el hilo en English....
Gracias


----------



## DearPrudence

Me parece que todo esto es muy extraño ...
Como lo que dicho, no pienso que sea posible hacer una frase
*"Le chat ne joue pas du piano".*
Pero pienso que se podría decir:
*"Le chat ne joue pas du piano mais de la guitare/du synthé"*
Lo mismo con "tennis"
*"Elle ne fait pas du tennis"  *
*"Elle ne fait pas du tennis mais du basket".*
*o "Elle ne fait pas du tennis à un niveau très élevé".*

Pero desgraciadamente, no podría explicarte por qué.  
Quizás tengas más suerte en el forum français seulement ...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

La explicación es que conservamos el "du / de la" cuando nos anticipamos a la segunda parte de la frase que sí es positiva. Si la negación es rotunda usamos "de".

Le chat ne joue pas de piano (ni d'aucun instrument).

Le chat ne joue pas du piano , mais (si) de la guitarre.
_(Le chat joue de quelque chose, de toutes façons, c'est l'instrument qui n'est pas correct, pas le fait de jouer de la musique)._

Elle ne fait pas de tennis (elle ne joue pas du tout au tennis).
Elle ne fait pas du tennis mais (si) du basket.
_Elle fait un sport (seulement le tennis n'est pas celui qu'elle pratique)_

Elle ne fait pas du tennis à un niveau très élevé.
(_Elle fait du tennis, mais pas à un niveau très élevé)._

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Enrique-Sydney

bon jour ! 

A propósito de este tema y aunque solo soy aprendiz he encontrado lo siguiente que me ha aclarado mucho el tema y tal vez ayude a los demás:

Quote:

''Alternance entre pas de (négation absolue) y pas du (négation relative): 

- Elle ne boit pas de lait, ella n'en boit jamais. 
- Elle ne boit pas du lait pasteurisé, elle boit du lait cru. 

Dans ce cas la négation ne porte pas sur le mot lait, mais sur le adjetif. ''

E x


----------



## Judi27

Gracias a todos por las espléndidas explicaciones    
Judi


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Nueva pregunta​
Alors,si j'ai bien compris;  Ces phrases sont-ils  correctes? 

J'ai des amis   * mais   * Je n'ai pas d'amis (je suis un ermite)  *mais * Je n'ai pas des amis à l'école, j'ai des amis à l'église ??? 

Je fais beaucoup des errerus  _*mais  *_Je ne fais pas d'erreurs, 

Je n'aime pas des escargots       ou        Je n'aime pas d'escargots ????? Voici je na sais pas, je ne les aime pas mais il y a des escargots dans la table, donc??? 


Merci à tous


----------



## DearPrudence

> J'ai des amis   * mais   * Je n'ai pas d'amis (je suis un ermite)  *mais * Je n'ai pas des amis à l'école, j'ai des amis à l'église ???


*No tengo Ø **amigos (a la escuela, a la iglesia)
Je n'ai pas d'amis (à l'école, à l'église)*



> Je fais beaucoup des erreurs  _*mais  *_Je ne fais pas d'erreurs,


es un poco diferente con "beaucoup" (como "peu"). casí siempre es "beaucoup / peu de" + pluriel
*-> Je fais beaucoup d'erreurs.
-> Je ne fais pas beaucoup d'erreurs*

Pero
*"no hago Ø errores"*
*"Je ne fais pas d'erreurs."*



> Je n'aime pas des escargots       ou        Je n'aime pas d'escargots ????? Voici je na sais pas, je ne les aime pas mais il y a des escargots dans la table, donc???


*No me gustan los carcacoles (los caracoles en gerenal)
-> Je n'aime pas les escargots.*

No sé si te ayuda...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

DearPrudence said:


> *No me gustan los carcacoles (los caracoles en gerenal)*
> *-> Je n'aime pas les escargots.*
> 
> No sé si te ayuda...


 
Merci beaucoup!!!! 

Au fait, Moi, je n'aime pas d'escargots!!!! 

Aucun escargot donc;  ma phrase, est-elle bien?


----------



## DearPrudence

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Merci beaucoup!!!!
> 
> Au fait, Moi, je n'aime pas d'escargots!!!!
> 
> Aucun escargot donc;  ma phrase, est-elle bien?


Non, toujours pas. *Je n'aime pas les escargots* en général.
je pense qu'en espagnol, on ne pourrait pas dire "No me gustan algunos caracoles"



hoanvietnam said:


> Je n'aime pas les escargots :  No me gusta caracoles!
> 
> Je n'aime pas de l'escargot : No me gusta la carnet de caracol


On dirait plutôt :
"je n'aime pas l'escargot (?)
comme :
"Je n'aime pas la viande"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Merci Chèrie Prudence, j'ai déjà compris. Maintenant il faut voir si je vais bien l'utiliser


----------



## kat's

DearPrudence said:


> Non, toujours pas. *Je n'aime pas les escargots* en général.
> je pense qu'en espagnol, on ne pourrait pas dire "No me gustan algunos caracoles"
> 
> 
> On dirait plutôt :
> "je n'aime pas l'escargot (?)
> comme :
> "Je n'aime pas la viande"


 
En français, on dira plutôt, "je n'aime pas* les* escargots"... Ici, cela vaut pour une généralité... Et comme en principe on ne va pas manger un seul escargot mais plusieurs... Le pluriel est de mise...!


----------



## adrs

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Están bien estas frases?

Tu veux un mouchoir? Non, je ne veux*pas de mouchoir*
Natalia a des amies á Paris? Non, elle n'a *pas de amie/pas des amies/pas de amies* á Paris.
Cette maison a une terrase? Non, cette maison n'a *pas de terrase.*

Tengo duda al formar la negativa cuando es con un nombre plural (como en la segunda frase). ¿se pone "pas de + nombre en singular" siempre?


Gracias


----------



## suroeste

adrs said:


> Están bien estas frases?
> 
> Tu veux un mouchoir? Non, je ne veux*pas de mouchoir*
> Natalia a des amies á Paris? Non, elle n'a *pas de amie/pas des amies/pas de amies* á Paris.
> Cette maison a une terras*s*e? Non, cette maison n'a *pas de terras*s*e.*
> 
> Tengo duda al formar la negativa cuando es con un nombre plural (como en la segunda frase). ¿se pone "pas de + nombre en singular" siempre?
> 
> 
> Gracias



¡Hola! 

segunda frase : Natalia n'a pas *d' *ami(e) o Natalia n'a pas *d'*ami(e)s. (de delante de una vocal se pone en *d'*)

Cette maison a-t-elle *des* terrasses? Non, cette maison n'a pas de terrasse/ terrasse*s*


http://www.langueauchat.com/daniel/

Espero te haya aclarado las cosas 

Saludos
SO


----------



## adrs

Es decir, que se puede poner:
- Il n'y a pas de reduction
- Il n'y a pas de reductions.

?¿


----------



## suroeste

tout à fait,

mais si tu parles d'une réduction particulière (à une catégorie spécifique) tu laisseras le mot au singulier.

_Il n'y a pas de réductio*n *(pour les) étudiants?_ car il n'y a qu'un type de réduction pour étudiants.

En revanche, globalement, il y a plusieurs types de réductions : pour étudiants, pour chômeurs, pour jeunes de moins de 25 ans, pour invalides, pour groupes, etc... On peut donc dire "_il n'y pas de réductions?"_

Par exemple, que tu dises "Pendant les vacances je ne lis pas de journal" ou "de journaux", un français te comprendras toujours.
Dans le premier cas, hors vacances, tu as l'habitude de lire un journal, dans le deuxième cas, tu lis habituellement plusieurs journaux...

¿Te queda más claro?


----------



## adlibitum

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,
Estoy haciendo un ejercicio aparentemente sencillo que me está trayendo de cabeza. Se trata de poner en negativo las siguentes frases:

Ce sont de très bons amis ------> Ce ne sont pas ... de très bons amis?
C'est un film magnifique ------> Ce n'est pas ...un film magnifique?
Ce sont des fraises --------> Ce ne sont pas ... des fraises?

En un principio yo había estudiado que los artículos indefinidos se transformaban en partitivos para todas las negaciones pero es que poner "Ce n'est pas de film magnifique" me suena horrible. Horrible. Mi pregunta entonces es, hay algun caso en el que los artículos indefinidos se mantengan en las oraciones negativas?? 

Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tus frases son correctas: con "être", al pasar a la negación, siempre se mantienen los artículos de la frase afirmativa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## adlibitum

Eso es lo que buscaba exactamente, pero no encontraba ningún libro que me lo dejase claro! 

Muchas gracias Gévy por tu rapidez y claridad


----------

